# Need Advice E46 M3 vs. '09 328i



## jjl245 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have always been a fan of BMWs, but am not near the "enthusiast level" of many on this forum. I can change oil, change a tire, and just a little bit more. I am trying to weigh out all aspects (financials, maintenance, driving fun, additional features (bluetooth, etc.)) on a couple different cars and would just like to get some more opinions and points of view.

Car 1: '04 BMW M3: $23k , 6 speed manual, 60k miles, coupe, cold weather package, 3 owners, all maintenance records included, clean carfax. Red outside, Black inside, good shape.

Car 2: '09 BMW 328i: 24.5k, 6 speed manual, 24k miles, coupe, black on black, cold weather package, ipod input, bluetooth, 1 owner, 14 months left on factory warranty

I get that one is a performance car, and one is not...I have driven both. Is the performance worth the upkeep? More comfort long-term in the 328? What are the extra features worth...

I also have an old 4Runner, that I will keep for driving in poor weather (snow, heavy rain, etc... - will put about 10k miles per year on whichever car I purchase)


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

You probably already know this. The M3 is going to cost a LOT more to keep. Even the oil is more expensive.


----------



## Highmodulus (Aug 16, 2011)

As will be the insurance. Get a quote BEFORE you buy. That said, an E46 M3 is an iconic sports car, and one any true lover of sports car should own at one time. I was happy I owned mine. But I was also happy to trade it in on something more livable once winter approached and the drivetrain warranty expired.


----------



## drrpm (Feb 9, 2010)

They are very different cars. I looked at an E46 M3 before I bought my E46 330 ZHP. The M3 is a fun car to drive and I was impressed with its performance. However, After I gave some serious thought as to whether I really wanted to drive it every day, I came to the conclusion that it would eventually wear on my nerves. The M3 in your post is also at an age where parts will begin to wear out and repairs will become more frequent. It will be much more expensive to run than the 328.

The E92 328 is a nice car. I like the E46 better than the E92 but the E92 is significantly newer. Between the 2 as a daily driver I'd go with the 328. Another consideration is your long term goal with the car. I drove my E36 for 15 years and hope to do the same with my E46. If your goal is more short term it may be worth it to get the M3 out of your system.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

This definitely feeds into the "maintenance" aspect, but bear in mind that all the E46's, M3 included had a couple of bad habits that always cost money. Cooling system and window regulators are the ones you hear the most noise about... basically you should replace a good chunk of the cooling system about every 60-80K miles because it's crap. I know; I did it on my E46 330i... and while it was not particularly hard for someone with the tools and knowledge it was a pain in the butt.

Bear in mind that a failed cooling system especially in an M3 can lead to bad and expensive things in very short order... before you even have a chance to pull over by the side of the road. 

Personally, I would go for the 328i... better potential longevity and while not a power demon will definitely hold its own again most other cars out there. The 328i is only really slow compared to the 335i in my opinion... it'll give just about anything a run for its money on the average streets, and still provide a hell of lot of smiles per mile on the twisties.


----------



## flyinbrick (Oct 8, 2011)

Some things to consider:

The M3 will depreciate much less being older and also being an M car, particularly if you keep it stock.

Will you really be able to enjoy the extra performance on public roads? I already get speeding tickets with my 330 and go over 100 mph at times. With an M3, I might be in jail. Now if you plan to track it, that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, you have a 4Runner (Toyota, right?) - ain't they reliable? Get the M then, you can always jump in the runner for all those other 'street' errands! The 328i, while new, is slow and soon will be even slower...


----------

